# No necesito todo eso



## Sylphadora

Jemand hat mir eine Liste der Sachen gegeben, und ich will sagen: "*No necesito todo eso*". "Todo eso" bezieht sich darauf, was die Liste beschreibt. Ist diese Option richtig?

*Ich brauche das alle nicht*


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Sylphadora,

der Satz ist fast perfekt: Ich brauche das alle*s* nicht.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sylphadora

Danke!  Ich hatte vergessen, dass 'alle' nur für Personen ist.


----------



## Alemanita

Sólo quería mencionar que también se puede decir:
Das alles brauche ich nicht.
O también (v. hilo "dentro y fuera de la piscina"):
Das wusste ich nicht.
Saludos.


----------



## Sylphadora

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sepia

Sylphadora said:


> Danke!  Ich hatte vergessen, dass 'alle' nur für Personen ist.



Ist es auch nicht. Aber in deinem Satz ist es klar, dass es neutrum sein muss - also "das alles".


----------



## Sylphadora

OK, Danke!


----------

